# Mug press or mug wrap and oven?



## KelceyW (Dec 1, 2016)

Which, in your opinion, is the better option?
The boss is thinking about adding mugs to our sublimation line, we would expect mostly smaller orders via our school fundraising stores (1-6 ish). I would love to hear which you would recomend and why. If you have used both that would be a bonus! Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

KelceyW said:


> Which, in your opinion, is the better option?
> The boss is thinking about adding mugs to our sublimation line, we would expect mostly smaller orders via our school fundraising stores (1-6 ish). I would love to hear which you would recomend and why. If you have used both that would be a bonus! Thanks for the consideration.


Well a small convection toaster oven is pretty cheap and will allow you to make about 4 at a time. A mug press (like a geo knight DK3) will cost much more but can produce a finished mug about every 4 mins. Great for small orders. 

We have used both, keep in mind an oven you will need mug wraps for each mug you place in the oven. You do not need wraps for a mug press. 
They also make ovens specifically for mugs, but the cost is pretty high if your not doing a lot of mugs in a production environment.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Depends. I have both. If you want your mug prints to be full area, top to bottom, handle to handle, then oven is the way to go.

My halogen oven was £40 and mug wraps were less than £5 each on ebay. One mug takes me about 9 minutes, but four at once will take less than 15 minutes, comparable to using a mug press.


----------

